# Alcoholism and where to go from here...



## *Ann* (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi, I am new here and I thought I would ask for advice or any thoughts as to what some of you may do in this situation... 

My boyfriend and I are going on 3 years. He is an alcoholic. He can go for months without drinking and then he just snaps and starts a binge for days. To the point where he drinks, vomits and passes out over and over for 1-4 days. He is very verbally abusive. Sometimes it seems like he would hit me and he terrifies me when he is like this. Police have been involved mostly every time it happens. I feel I should leave but, I really love him and he's so different when he is sober. It's like night and day. He says he doesn't drink because of me and that I threaten him that I will leave if he drinks again. Making me seem like the bad guy here. I didn't make any threats I just told him that I can't live this way and if he continues to do this, I can't be a part of it anymore and that the choice is his. I can't stand the abuse and to watch him kill himself. The doctor told him his liver is taking a serious beating from this and that he needs to stop or die. He just came off of a binge and I'm getting the "I'm sorry, I love you, I didn't mean to hurt you, I'm a loser". I don't know what to do or what to think anymore. Do I continue or do I stick with him through the good and bad times?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I know 3 years is a long time, but he isn't boyfriend material right now. I would honestly break things off with him. It might be the wake-up call he needs to straighten up for good or he will continue to spiral downward, but you should not live in fear in the meantime.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

There's a great group called Welcome to Al-Anon and Alateen that you should look in to.


----------



## *Ann* (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you both. Thank you Blanca for the link. I was really hoping for more feedback but, I guess it's a no brainer here. The the real question is whether I will continue or not. It is hard to let go when month's go by and things are great. But one week changes everything. I guess Al non is something I need to try.


----------

